# Local custom varmint rifle builders



## jhj (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking for recommendations regarding custom varmint rifle builders here in Utah. 

I got a short action Remington 700 BDL, sporter barrel, that I am going to re-barrel to a 20 caliber (either a 20 VT or 20-222). 

I researched some options outside of Utah, but would prefer to stay local if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you decide to go outside Utah, I recommend Darryl Holland of Powers, Oregon. He does a really good job with Remington actions in Varmint calibers and understands what it takes to make a complete accurized bolt action rifle from bedding to chamber.-------SS


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I know you said local, but Greg Tannel out of Colorado is someone you should give a call to. Search the varmint hunting web sites and you'll see his name often.

http://www.gretanrifles.com/main.jsf

He built my .17 Predator and did a fantastic job with a lot quicker turn around then others I used in the past.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If you live down by Santiquin go see Lorenzo Young. I've see his work and I would highly recomend him. If you live up by Logan contact Dean Parker in Wellsville. He put my 6mm Ackley together and it shoots .25" groups ALL...DAY...LONG!


----------



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

1+ Dean Parker has built a few guns for me...all shooters.. Danny


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

longbow said:


> If you live down by Santiquin go see Lorenzo Young. I've see his work and I would highly recomend him. If you live up by Logan contact Dean Parker in Wellsville. He put my 6mm Ackley together and it shoots .25" groups ALL...DAY...LONG!


+1, I have not personally witnessed the performance, but he posts a lot on the long range hunters forum. Good to see his work while posting to educate for others to better understand. Here is a thread of his on work he has done http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... off-90676/

One of the counter guys at SW also recommended white owl something or other out of West Jordan as a good shop.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know for sure about Varmint specifically, but I will be having Red Rock Precision build me a long range shooter.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> One of the counter guys at SW also recommended white owl something or other out of West Jordan as a good shop.


I would think he's talking about this guy...he does good work.

http://nightowlsgunsmithing.tripod.com/


----------

